# wizard plans



## machineman64 (Oct 13, 2019)

Anyone have plans or drawings for Elmer Walls Wizard engine?  Also looking for mixer and breather castings for the same engine.


----------



## mnay (Oct 25, 2019)

Are you still looking for the Wall Drawings?


----------



## machineman64 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, very much so.


----------

